# Angel fish fin infection? How to treat?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have another fish sickness problem... My angelfish got some sort of an infection on the base of his fin about 6 weeks ago. I couldn't treat him then since I was about to go on vacation for that time. Now that I'm back I took a picture of the problem in the hopes that someone might be able to ID what it is. He seems totally normal otherwise and the infection doesn't seem to bother him at all, he can use his fin normally. Also I'd like to mention that *this angelfish was born with no gill covers so that has nothing to do with this sickness*.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

for a sec I though you cut the poor fish's gill. Try to use some pure iodine(looks purple) on a different tank. When you drop it in the water would turn yellow that means bactoria just die and do it untill it is less yellow or brown. Detail of this you might want to search around. My measurement are all based on experience.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Melafix (API) is very efficient for external bacterial infections (fin rot, infected wounds, etc). Also, it is not toxic for fish and fairly inexpensive. 

However, it looks like small wounds. It would be helpful to know what caused these wounds in the first place.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Zap,
I was going to also suggest Melafix but thought perhaps you are trying to ID the problem rather than ask for medication suggestions.

I don't know what it is but I would use Melafix.
penny


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm thanks for the replies. So you think this looks bacterial in nature rather then worm related? 

I have a pretty bad track record treating fish for illnesses... I'm worried that treating it might kill it...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

That's why Melafix is so great- it's very mild and made from Tea tree extracts rather than harsh chemicals. I almost guarantee Melafix won't kill the fish.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Melafix can be fatal to labyrinth organ fish though, mela,pima,bettafix are all toxic to the fish that have to come to the surface for water.

I use it on my tanks since I dont have bettas or gourami's anymore( due to melafix) so just be careful of what you add to the tank and check each species so you dont end up with a dead tank like I did.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Huh! You got me curious. Check this out.
http://www.reefland.com/forum/marin...melafix-pimafix-how-they-work-don-t-work.html


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I have used Melafix and Pimafix on both gouramis and bettas multiple times with no fatalities. Fish seem to tolerate these meds very well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, I have increased the water temp to 87F for the last few days in the hopes that the fish's immune system can fight this infection off. I don't think my plan is working though since the infection looks like it has gotten a bit worse. I think this is a bacterial infection, probably from another angel fish bite.

I also think that unless I treat him with something to kill the bacteria off he isn't going to win this fight. Probably because the bacteria has created a pouch just under the skin that the body has no access to and can't get to via blood to fight the infection.

New picture









Old picture (from about 3-4 days earlier)


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

If it is an internal infection you could try Maracyn-2 (minocycline). Unlike other antibiotics that have to be given with food or injected Maracyn-2 is absorbed through the skin. I would use Melafix together with Maracyn-2.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Bacterial infection and a very small case. It really should be curable without meds. I've found that Pima and Melafix add a slime coat to the fish very well, but they dont really cure anything. more like a bandaid. 

whats your water quality like? if you've had other disease issues recently and have also been out of town it seems logical that the water quality may not be as good as normal. bacterial infections run rampant when the water quality is sub-par and the fish's immune system is thus compromised. 

nice pics btw.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Six, thanks for the reply. Well the fish was in a planted 125g with 4 other adult angels. The water quality is probably below what it should be since I rarely have time to do a proper 50% water change on it. I don't think there are any nitrates/ammonia in there but I'm pretty sure there are dissolved organics around the tank though, but then again the water is pretty clear and doesn't have a lot of tannins etc...

I moved the angel (and his mate) to my 90g tank at home with soil and plants. I raised the temperature to 87F for the last week and have been doing regular 50% water changes every few days. The angel has since spawned with his mate (600 eggs - wow!!) and stupidly eaten them all after tending them for 3 days hahaha. 

The infection looks less pronounced now, the bulge looks smaller, and on the outside the small black protrusions look withered and grey - like they are dying back. Actually there are also less black dots now, they are just slightly red. I think whatever it is is clearing up due to the warmer water and water changes. I'll try get some pics of the wound tonight.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Great job! I hope the fish gets a full and speedy recovery! If he/she is spawning, well, I'd say it's feeling better!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

New picture. The fish is looking better I think. Have a look.

Sept 22









Sept 14









Sept 7


----------

